# Panera



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a thread dedicated to Panera Bread. Why do _you_ love Panera?  
Personally, I love the asiago cheese bagel. And their chicken soup.. and everything.


----------



## Owen (Apr 15, 2011)

Their wifi is no good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha; I was there earlier today.
Hot smokehouse turkey paninis are yummy.
Also, banana smooooothies.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 15, 2011)

When it's cold out (six months a year for me) Chicken Noodle soup in a bread bowl


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Bagels


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 15, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Good Bagels


 
True that


----------



## cuberr (Apr 15, 2011)

Whenever I go I get the same thing... caesar salad, french baguette, strawberry smoothie. It is absolutely delicious. I love Panera Bread so much it's ridiculous.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2011)

Group soup (potato)
free wifi


----------



## Logan (Apr 15, 2011)

Panera is amazing. I've had almost every sandwich on their menu 

It's definitely number 2 on the list of my fav (semi-fast food) restaurants. #1 is Chipotle <3


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 15, 2011)

Mac n Cheese


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2011)

Logan said:


> #1 is Chipotle <3


 
<thread/>


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2011)

Everything but the bagels are overpriced, and Einstein Bros is better anyway. But yeah Chipotle > all


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 15, 2011)

The Cinnamon bagels are da best! The chicken noodle soup in the bread bowl follows close behind


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2011)

The Chipotles I have been to aren't all that great, imo. But Panera never gets old. Bread bowls, guise.


----------



## ianography (Apr 16, 2011)

The smoothies, definitely the smoothies. I love the huge straws that come with them.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

Sierra Turkey sandwich and Brocolli Cheddar soup.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 16, 2011)

Didn't know it was so widely known 
I forget what it's called, but I love one of the sandwiches, plus the broccoli cheddar soup is awesome.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 16, 2011)

St. Louis Bread Co. is awesome, used to eat there all the time. The potato soup and the turkey panini are win!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't like Panera Bread, because I used to work there, and know what actually happens behind the scenes.

Other restaurants are probably also disgusting, but at least I don't know about it first-hand.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the cream of broccoli soup in a bread bowl.


----------



## JyH (Apr 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> When it's cold out (six months a year for me) Chicken Noodle soup in a bread bowl


 
+1


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 16, 2011)

I went to Panera bread a couple weeks ago, because I've heard people talking about it for a while.
Everything seemed overpriced though the food was ok. I probably won't be going back, as I didn't see anything too special about it.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

Even though I've been there twice, I have yet to eat anything there. I have off tomorrow, I is thinking I should go there after my pick up soccer game


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2011)

Panera is good, but overpriced. It does not remotely warrant such attention.

Chipotle is garbage. I would rather eat my own foot then suffer another one of their burritos.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> Chipotle is garbage. I would rather eat my own foot then suffer another one of their burritos.


 
This. Their rice is terrible! Too much lime and cilantro, guise. Their meat is half-assed, and their stuff is overpriced too. Am disappoint, Chipotle.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 16, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> This. Their rice is terrible!* Too much lime and cilantro*, guise. Their meat is half-assed, and their stuff is overpriced too. Am disappoint, Chipotle.


 
this is the wrongest complaint about chipotle I've ever heard.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> this is the wrongest complaint about chipotle I've ever heard.


 
I can't stand it, man. Worst "Mexican" food I've ever had.


----------



## Logan (Apr 16, 2011)

Not racist: It's because they laid off all of their illegal immigrant workers, IMO. At my local Chipotle, there are no longer any Spanish people working there (lol) and the food is less good.

When it comes to making Mexican food White guys =/= Mexicans

Also: They never double wrap my burritos :/


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I can't stand it, man. Worst "Mexican" food I've ever had.


 
As much as I don't like Chipotle, I think Baja Fresh wins that award from me. Absolutely inedible.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 19, 2011)

I love Pandas!! I mean Panera


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bahama Breeze is p good too.


----------



## ianography (Apr 19, 2011)

Kian said:


> As much as I don't like Chipotle, I think Baja Fresh wins that award from me. Absolutely inedible.


 
Thank you! Nobody else agrees with me on that one!


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 19, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I love Pandas!! I mean Panera


 
mmmmm Panda Express!!!


----------



## Logan (Apr 19, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> mmmmm Panda Express!!!


 
<3

Gotta eat there every time i go to Valley Fair.


----------

